# Probador de módulos de encendido  automotriz ?



## rojo28 (Oct 7, 2016)

Necesito un probador de modulos de encendido  de tipo inductivo  y hall si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2016)

pues no se talvez un contador un no se CD4017


----------



## rojo28 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola TRILO-BYTE gracias por responder. Lo que pasa es que soy novato en esto de la electrónica No se si me podrías ayudar con el esquema del circuito te lo agradecida.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2016)

ay es que nunca he intentado hacer un probador de sensores de cigueñal.

si los he reparado, son normalmente 3 cables, 2 cables son de señal y el tercero es apantallado es decir colo es MAYA como cable coaxial que va conectado a NADA.

bueno eso es el caso de CHEVY y FAW en atos es parecido.

cuando me refiero a señal pues es como un switchito imagina un push button pero magnetico trabajando a 5v.

entonces lo que yo haria seria usar no se un contador como un CD4017.







en lugar del Ne555 usaria el sensor una linea a GND y la otra a una resistencia de 220 ohms y de ahi mismo sacaria la señal de pulsos.

eso yo haria.


----------



## rojo28 (Oct 8, 2016)

Gracias por tu ayuda TRILO-BYTE probare el circuito.


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 2, 2018)

Buenas buenas el problema que tengo es que debo probar cdi de moto que son con scr y cuando conecto el circuito se queda enganchado el scr y no funciona sino un instante gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2018)

Y que circuito estás usando ?


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 4, 2018)

He analizado que la señal es cuadrada y necesito senuidal , que circuito me genera onda sindical? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2018)

Por favor sube el diagrama COMPLETO de lo que estás haciendo, ahí no se ve ningún SCR !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2018)

colmenares58 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 171605
> He analizado que la señal es cuadrada y necesito senuidal , que circuito me genera onda sindical? Gracias


¿ Para lograr que cosa necesitas onda senoidal ?


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 4, 2018)

Disculpen senoidal


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2018)

colmenares58 dijo:


> Disculpen senoidal


Mi pregunta no fue por la gramática


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 4, 2018)

el scr esta adentro del CDI o sea es parte de lo que quiero probar, y el en la moto se exita con una señal alterna de una bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2018)

El SCR descarga un capacitor , una vez descargado el capacitor , el SCR se desbloquea solo.


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 4, 2018)

el scr esta adentro del CDI o sea es parte de lo que quiero probar, y el en la moto se exita con una señal alterna de una bobina.
En el CDI no se bloquea el SCR porque la señal es alterna, y en circuito que arme para probarlos la señal es cuadrada ahí si se bloquea, por eso necesito la señal alterna


----------

